# New burl



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2014)

I bought this and another burl chunk today. Has a funny smell and is hard. Thought it might be redwood but smells different and is harder then I would expect. Seeing the pics I am sure it is rewood- so is the other one that I have not cut yet. The tan dirt looking stuff is just that-dirt and gravel. Toasted my long lasting $5 ebay blade. It has lasted -with abuse longer then any blade I have used!! The bummer is I only have 15 or 20 left to abuse.
Hard Tight grained and heavier then redwood- anybody have any ideas???? Sorta sanded and wet with water.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Sprung (Jun 19, 2014)

Mike, it looks like the redwood burl I've seen pics of. Never had any redwood of my own, burl or other, so I've got not personal experience to help.

I can tell you that it's really hard to see the pics on my phone. You better send some to me for closer inspection! 

In all seriousness, while hard to see on my phone, those are some seriously nice pieces and I wish I had the money to relieve you of some of it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 19, 2014)

Tony-burl. Just going by your description of heavy and funny smelling.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jun 19, 2014)

SENC said:


> Tony-burl. Just going by your description of heavy and funny smelling.


Ok it's on now

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## phinds (Jun 19, 2014)

Absolutely looks like redwood to me, although I don't see any burl just crotch-like swirly figure. The outside looks like it should have some eyes inside but I don't see any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2014)

SENC said:


> Tony-burl. Just going by your description of heavy and funny smelling.





Tclem said:


> Ok it's on now


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2014)

phinds said:


> Absolutely looks like redwood to me, although I don't see any burl just crotch-like swirly figure. The outside looks like it should have some eyes inside but I don't see any.



Definitely root burl- not a tree crotch. I will cut it a little more tomorrow and its VERY large big brother. It is so heavy for redwood- dry as it could be and dense and heavy. I agree though-if I did not lift it or cut on band saw- it sure looks like redwood.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 19, 2014)

Redwood or redwood... Could be either one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 19, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Definitely root burl- not a tree crotch. I will cut it a little more tomorrow and its VERY large big brother. It is so heavy for redwood- dry as it could be and dense and heavy. I agree though-if I did not lift it or cut on band saw- it sure looks like redwood.



Now that you mention it, I HAVE seen redwood burl that was just that kind of swirl in fairly large areas, with eyes in others. As you cut more towards the outside where the bumps are I'm sure you'll see eyes.

Weird about the hardness / weight, but I still think it has to be redwood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 19, 2014)

I had read somewhere that old growth redwood was more dense. Could it be old growth?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## khobson (Jun 19, 2014)

No idea what species....but a winner nonetheless!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> I had read somewhere that old growth redwood was more dense. Could it be old growth?


I have been working a lot of redwood lately and noticed a few pieces of similar size are heavier. Looking at the growth rings the heavier stuff has way more growth rings per inch than the lighter stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> I had read somewhere that old growth redwood was more dense. Could it be old growth?



You are right about OG redwood burl Cody . I have a lil bit of each left and the OG is definitely denser/heavier than the younger version

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ButchC (Jun 19, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> I had read somewhere that old growth redwood was more dense. Could it be old growth?



Had a guy out in Oregon show me a "slice" from the outside of an oldgrowth redwood root flare. The piece looked like it should weigh about 30 pounds but was closer to 50. The guy told me that the figure and the density were caused by several hundred years of the weight of the rest of the tree literally squishing the root flare. Wish I could have bought that piece, but he had it earmarked to be incorporated into one of his sculptures. I'll see if I can find the picture of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 19, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Had a guy out in Oregon show me a "slice" from the outside of an oldgrowth redwood root flare. The piece looked like it should weigh about 30 pounds but was closer to 50. The guy told me that the figure and the density were caused by several hundred years of the weight of the rest of the tree literally squishing the root flare. Wish I could have bought that piece, but he had it earmarked to be incorporated into one of his sculptures. I'll see if I can find the picture of it.


 
Now that you mention it, I remember reading exactly that ... the huge weight of the trees compressing the bottom portion and the root ball. That's the reason that OG redwood and Doug fir sometimes have wavy grain in the first several feet of the bole, sometimes higher.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2014)

Old growth is probably right- a chunk that I cut off this has very tights growth rings. Thanks all


----------



## phinds (Jun 20, 2014)

Mike, if you have any waste pieces once you decide how you want to cut it for a project, I'd be happy to pay postage so I can get pics for the site.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2014)

phinds said:


> Mike, if you have any waste pieces once you decide how you want to cut it for a project, I'd be happy to pay postage so I can get pics for the site.



PM me your address Paul- I will make sure you get a piece- i will pay the postage- Thanks for all the work you put into your Priceless wood database.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 20, 2014)

I also need a piece 1 1/2" x 6 1/2" for my site. Of course I may turn it round and put a grunt call reed in it but it will still be for my site.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I also need a piece 1 1/2" x 6 1/2" for my site. Of course I may turn it round and put a grunt call reed in it but it will still be for my site.



Damn smartas.... youngsters.................

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 20, 2014)

I have some reclaimed old growth redwood, super-tight growth rings, and it is exceptionally light, must have been from farther up on the tree... just to add the the confusion

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I have some reclaimed old growth redwood, super-tight growth rings, and it is exceptionally light, must have been from farther up on the tree... just to add the the confusion



I have a large chunk of very curly old growth- it is very light also.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 20, 2014)

Well since Barry "added to the confusion" I'll settle this. It is a piece of pine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 20, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I have some reclaimed old growth redwood, super-tight growth rings, and it is exceptionally light, must have been from farther up on the tree... just to add the the confusion



These are the OG pieces I have . First two pics are of the same piece .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------

